# Anybody got an old copy of the OSM 24 cycle tours books



## antnee (12 Feb 2019)

I'm looking for a copy of Cycle tours of Bristol, Somerset, Wilts 20 one day cycle tours The reason I ask is when browsing though the books in my local charity shop saw one of this type of but but it was the one for Oxford shire which is a little beyond my patch So if any body has one of these I would be most interested to purchase it. OK I know they are editions from on line retailers but can't find on under £14.00 which I thought was a little steep for what it was. 
Its written by Nick Cotton and the ISBN no is 9780600586647
Thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## fixedfixer (14 Mar 2019)

PM sent


----------

